# So Upset, but could i still be pregnant?



## Bluebubble (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

Can anyone help?

I went to a&e on Sunday night as I was in pain and they took my bloods and said my levels were very high and that I was definately pregnant.

I was scanned yesterday and it turned out that he pain was being caused by a large cyst and they sent me home with cocodomol. This morning i went back for a blood test and just got a call saying they are really sorry but my levels have dropped dramatically and that I should expect a bleed. I have to go back and see them on Monday.

She said that my levels had dropped dramatically to 661 ( cant remember what she said the figure was before).

But I am wondering if that could mean that we only lost one ofthe embryo's, Im nearly 6 weeks pregnant and they couldnt see anything yesterday apart from a grey mass which she said was probably something, but she said it was too early to see anything.

Has anyone had this happen and then carried on with the pregnancy as we are devistated?

xxxx


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi bluebubble.
Didnt want to read and run as you're going through so much trauma. 
When I miscarried I had some bleeding before it actually happened and was in excruciating pain. I went to my clinic and had a scan and blood test. The blood test results were high and was told it takes a while for them to come down.
So what I'm saying is, could the blood results be false because of the cyst  Worth going back to your clinic or having a private scan and blood test, where you'll get your results quickly. Monday is an awful long time to wait, can't leave you like that Hun.

Take care xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

I had a ruptured cyst many years ago and was rushed in hospital and at first they said I had an eptopic pregnancy as my blood test and urine test showed positive. After days of pain and endless tests they discovered it was the cyst and told me that the hormones given by it made it look like I was pregnant. 


So they can put your levels up and down I should imagine. I have everything crossed honey   .


Sue xxx


----------



## Bluebubble (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I phoned the nurse again and she said my levels were 2681 on Sunday and so now they are 661 she said its definately over. Strange as I dont feel any different and my boobs still hurt so I suppose I just have to wait for the bleed. I'll to wait and see what happens on Monday.

Im just devastated  

xxx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Bluebubble   
Sorry to see your joy has turned to such pain and sadness. Will be thinking of you over this difficult time x

Not sure if you know already but there's a section on FF relating to pregnancy loss which you may find helpful to post in so can get support from others experiencing same pain as you and also advice as to what to do next etc. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0


----------



## Bluebubble (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks Fifi,

Had the bleeding and pain last night so at least thats started, I will check out the forum.

Thanks hun

Xx


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear your upsetting news bluebubble.
It's awful going through a miscarriage, I had one in Sept I was 8 weeks. 
You really need to give yourself time to mourn, and for a while at least, be selfish, look after yourself and your needs.

Take care Hun xx


----------

